# Episode 143 - Coke Paraphernalia



## My Freemasonry (Oct 13, 2016)

Our guest this week: /u/Brother_Coke_Guy
The Chaplain arrives "on time" for the first time . . . still late
Rev. Chaplain is a "sheep in wolf's clothing" down in Gatlinburg, TN - pushing the Trump agenda
Accelerated membership pins for older members?
Bro.^2 gets hitched in an old-timey movie themed wedding
What to do when a Brother dies and everyone is out of town during the funeral?
The Chaplain's Masonic "stick"
Bro. Coke Guy questions what happens when your Lodge doesn't take advantage of a massive fund-raising opportunity
Getting rid of the progressive line?
Is there such a thing as an un-masonic career? Old South prohibition remnants pop up again.
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Hang out with us on /r/AfterLodge
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.snoonet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 13, 2016)

when I read the threads  name I immediately thought Cocaine.....im sorry


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 13, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> when I read the threads  name I immediately thought Cocaine.....im sorry



haha me too


----------



## skas (Oct 13, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> when I read the threads name I immediately thought Cocaine.....im sorry



Don't worry, they crack those jokes in the podcast.  I almost feel like they did it intentionally.


----------

